# SWFA Black Friday Sale



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Outdoor Equipment: Hunting, Camping, & Apparel - SWFA Outdoors







www.swfa.com





A fellow forum member told me about SWFA scopes a few years ago and I’ve been VERY impressed by their products. I made the switch to fixed power, instead of variable power, and haven’t looked back.

Shameless plug to help you spend more money this holiday season!


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I have their 3-9 power scope. They're fixed power Scopes and the one I have are worth every penny. These are about the only affordable scope that will actually track very accurately with the turrets, and hold zero through rifle drops and vibration and lots of high recoil shooting as long as the scope is mounted in quality rings correctly. The glass on them is not quite as good has a lot of the Scopes that design their scopes for having good glass and market them that way, but in my opinion reliability and functionality trumps the clearest glass available. With my 3-9, I can easily shoot three to six inch groups at 600 yd and that is in low light with my crappy blurry shooting eye. So, the glass is absolutely sufficient. 

If you are looking for an affordable and reliable scope, do yourself a favor and get one of these. A lot of people love Leupold and vortex, but they're zero holding capability is non-existent compared to these.

The 6x and 3-9 the most reliable and affordable Scopes you can get for the distance the average Hunter will be shooting, and they are fully usable to shoot longer range out to 600 or maybe even a 1000 with the 3-9. 

Good plug, Jeff!


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Also, they are 2.5-10 ultralight scope is a pretty darn good deal too. I have one that I have used on my 7mm-08 and my 17 HMR. They dial pretty accurately and mine holds zero really well. A user on another forum did some testing with this one and it will shift zero a little bit when the rifle is dropped a good distance, but not as far as Leupold and vortexes. If I remember correctly, it was maybe only an inch at 100 yards. That is the downfall of a really small ultralight scope. Durability and reliability is in the design and parts making up the scope. That's why the 3-9 and night Force scopes are so heavy compared to others.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Outdoor Equipment: Hunting, Camping, & Apparel - SWFA Outdoors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am intrigued to say the least. What fixed power did you settle on? I've been a little less than impressed the longer I am at this with Vortex! They're ok, but just that... Ok. 

How is their MOA accuracy? That's one of the things I haven't been terribly impressed with Vortex on. I know there's others on here that have had other struggles. 

I'd love to switch over to a higher end Leopold, just don't want to drop the cash at this point.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

BigT said:


> I am intrigued to say the least. What fixed power did you settle on? I've been a little less than impressed the longer I am at this with Vortex! They're ok, but just that... Ok.
> 
> How is their MOA accuracy? That's one of the things I haven't been terribly impressed with Vortex on. I know there's others on here that have had other struggles.
> 
> I'd love to switch over to a higher end Leopold, just don't want to drop the cash at this point.


I have both the 12x and 16x. Honestly, I have zero complaints about SWFA and have no reason to try any other scopes. With the 16x, I've killed elk in Utah, deer in South Dakota, antelope in Wyoming, and caribou in Alaska with no loss of zero or tracking issues. Lots of miles and planes rides, and the scope keeps on rocking! If you ever make it out to Paradise (Uintah Basin), you're more than welcome to take my rifle out and give the scope a test run.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> I have both the 12x and 16x. Honestly, I have zero complaints about SWFA and have no reason to try any other scopes. With the 16x, I've killed elk in Utah, deer in South Dakota, antelope in Wyoming, and caribou in Alaska with no loss of zero or tracking issues. Lots of miles and planes rides, and the scope keeps on rocking! If you ever make it out to Paradise (Uintah Basin), you're more than welcome to take my rifle out and give the scope a test run.


Thanks!


----------

